# Paradise Hole & CM



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:Hopefully, I'm not asking for to much here.

Does anyone have a good gps # for the Paradise Hole and the CM holes?
My GPS was stolen and I can't find good#'s for these anywhere.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

try here: http://www.destination-pensacola-florida.com/scuba-dive.html


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Poke around here and look at the maps.
http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html

http://www.gulfbreezesertoma.com/links/Artificial Reef Locations.pdf


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

ill sell you my garming 546s with 500#,s in it for 450.00. i got a lot of #,s off chart from west and one of the dive shop list off web


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> ill sell you my garming 546s with 500#,s in it for 450.00. i got a lot of #,s off chart from west and one of the dive shop list off web


Would you consider any kind of trades for the garmin unit? I have several Benchmade knives, G-shock watches, and some other stuff if you might be interested.


----------

